# Grip Strength



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anybody have some good exercise suggestions for improving grip strength? I feel it is holding me back on some of my lifts so want to try and improve it. Any ideas appreciated.

Thanks,

R


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Keep a squash ball in each pocket.

Seriously.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

hand grippers are cheap


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

do your back workout without straps.


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

pinch plates, strangulation, oh as pro said squashballs, hands grips need to be the proper kind thats rated not the bloody argos specials


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

For grip strength i like heavy rack pulls. Lots of other stuff you can do but if you want to keep it nice and simple heavy rack pulls.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

God said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Heavygrips hand grippers? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Set-of-3-HeavyGrips-Hand-Grippers-200-250-300lb_W0QQitemZ200372757396QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item2ea725a394
> 
> I want to get some but don't know what ones are likely to be suitable. Don't want to get one that is far too hard or (more unlikely) too easy.
> 
> Apparently the Captains of Crush ones are better however they are a lot more expensive.


I've got some of these i'd start off with an intermediate one if i were you. I got the first 3 when i got them, don't use them that much anymore, but you will struggle unless you have a very good grip of course with an advanced one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I like the squash balls idea, I used to play competitive squash to a pretty high level when I was younger so have plenty of them kicking around! I've heard the idea of people doing pullups with a towel as well, anyone tried this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

God said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Heavygrips hand grippers? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Set-of-3-HeavyGrips-Hand-Grippers-200-250-300lb_W0QQitemZ200372757396QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Strength_Training?hash=item2ea725a394
> 
> I want to get some but don't know what ones are likely to be suitable. Don't want to get one that is far too hard or (more unlikely) too easy.
> 
> Apparently the Captains of Crush ones are better however they are a lot more expensive.


May give some of those a try as well!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Wrist roller.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i find plate pinching works wonders for grip strength. makes sure the smooth side of the plates are facing outwards though as this makes it harder to grip.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There's a guy on here, Steve Gardner i think. He's a grip strength champion.

Hit him up and have a word.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Smitch said:


> There's a guy on here, Steve Gardner i think. He's a grip strength champion.
> 
> Hit him up and have a word.


Cheers mate, have messaged him.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Deadlifts.


----------



## Skinnymonkey (Mar 5, 2010)

Heavy finger rolls, pull ups, campus board, pegboard, rock climbing, fingerboard (not the mini skateboard), wrist curls.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

plate pinches, static holds, exercises such as deadlifts

steve gardner does some mad exercises its well worth reading if you can find some info on him


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Smitch said:


> There's a guy on here, Steve Gardner i think. He's a grip strength champion.
> 
> Hit him up and have a word.


Steve helped me with my grip, simple effective stuff that worked a treat, he sells grippers too :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

DaveN said:


> Steve helped me with my grip, simple effective stuff that worked a treat, he sells grippers too :thumbup1:


Any idea where from? Online store?


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

rock climbing is good too, especially if you do longer endurance routes, overhangy ones, or ones with horrible pinchy holds :lol:


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Better than a towel is a short length of really thick rope - I got some

2inch thick off ebay. Sling over a bar for pullups. First time I tried my

grip gave up before the end of a first set, now my hands have got stronger

and can take the strain.

To make it harder you dont need extra weight on a belt like normal pullups,

you just move your hands to different heights - the upper arm will then take

a bigger share of the load. You can tuck the arm right in to the chest and

get a really good contraction in the biceps.

A wrist roller is great for getting a good pump in the forearm muscles - roll it

nice and slow with a moderate weight that allows full ROM in the wrists. I do

the 'reverse curl' direction first, then inward direction and that then taxes

the grip nicely.

I have some CoC grippers - can get a few reps from the 1.5 but I'm not sure

gripper strength translates well to other types of gripping. Variety is the key!

******



rdfp22 said:


> I like the squash balls idea, I used to play competitive squash to a pretty high level when I was younger so have plenty of them kicking around! I've heard the idea of people doing pullups with a towel as well, anyone tried this?


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

There is an article on tnation about pull up improvement. It starts by saying without grip strength, I can't link yet so


```
<span style="font-size:8px;">So the first step in building your chinning and pulling power is to have strong hands and forearms. Here's a routine that's sure to improve those areas.



Thibaudeau's Hands and Forearms Strength Routine


A) Dynamic "Captain of Crush"


    5 sets per hand, as many reps as possible until you reach 15-20


    212 tempo (See our FAQ section if you're unfamiliar with tempo numbers.) link


    60 seconds rest between each set


You’ll need some specialty equipment to do parts of this program. This particular exercise requires the "Captain of Crush" grippers produced by Ironmind. These grippers aren't your ordinary plastic toys found in sporting goods stores, which only require around 20 to 40 pounds of force to close. These things are brutal!


The COC grippers come in four different "strengths." The so-called "Trainer" gripper requires that you produce 100 pounds of force to close it. The No.1 gripper requires 140 and the No.2 requires 195, while the No.3 requires 280 pounds of force. The dreaded No.4, which only one man in the world has closed, requires 365 pounds of force to be closed completely!


The No.3 and obviously No.4 grippers aren't really useful for most individuals. If you can work up to the No.2 gripper (which will take some time), then hand strength will no longer be one of your weak points. Most people would only need to invest in the first two strengths (the Trainer and the No.1), and maybe a No.2.


For the first exercise we're going to do reps just closing the grippers. You're going to close them several times in a set, just like any other exercise. To improve your hand strength and strength endurance you should do 15 to 20 reps per set. Chances are you won't be able to do that at first. Don’t worry, it’s normal. Simply do as many reps as you can and when you reach 15 to 20 reps you can start to use the next strongest gripper.


</span> Paper folding


    As many "sets" as possible for each hand


    No rest between sets


This next exercise might seem easy or even idiotic… that is, until you try it! It’s a great drill to increase hand strength-endurance and digital dexterity. The objective of the exercise is to hold a sheet of paper in your hand, then using only this one hand, crunch it into a tight ball. If you succeed, try it with two sheets. Add sheets until you're unable to reduce them to a tiny ball.


For this exercise you simply go on until you fail. Don't take any rest between "sets." If you can ball one sheet, go to two immediately and so on. This will build great strength-endurance in your hands.



C) Forearm roll


    3 sets of 5 reps


    90 seconds rest between each set


This is a classic forearm exercise. I've yet to find another exercise that can build as much strength-endurance and size in the forearms. You'll need a forearm roller, but there's no need to buy one as they're really easy to make. The picture of my own roller should help you build your own.


To perform this exercise correctly you must "roll" the weight up and down under control. Don't let it drop down after you roll it up; instead roll it down in a controlled manner. You'll use three sets of five "reps." A rep consists of rolling the weight up, then back down. When you can complete three sets of five reps with good form, increase the load.



D) Isometric "Captain of Crush"


    3 sets per hand of max time


    90 seconds rest between each set


Once again, using the COC grippers, we're going to work on static endurance. Close the gripper and hold it closed for as long as you can. Aim for 45 to 60 seconds. At first, few will last over 30 seconds, even with the easier grippers, but work your way up slowly.


As you can see, this routine can be performed anywhere as long as you have the necessary material and equipment. I recommend doing it two to three times per week as a supplementary workout. You can perform this short workout at home or even on your lunch break! You can do it in the gym too, but if you choose to do so, do your main workout first. One word of caution: try not to do this workout the day before a pulling workout.
```
[/CODE]

[/size]


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Any idea where from? Online store?


Ebay mate, you'd be better off contacting him on here. I'll tell him to drop in and contact you


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

Second the deadlift recommendation

Hang using one hand from something like a chin-up bar. You'll be surprised how tough it is to hold your own body weight, on one wrist. If that's a bit easy (i.e. you can last more than 30 seconds), grab a 10/20/30kg dumbbell for added pain 

W&F


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

Arrived at last (damned PC crashing doesn't help). Where's the actual problem per se?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

SteveGardener said:


> Arrived at last (damned PC crashing doesn't help). Where's the actual problem per se?


For me personally, it's sustaining a decent enough grip on heavy dumbbells or barbells to maximise what I get out of my lifts. DB shrugs, in particular, I find I can't lift what I am able to, because my grip goes.


----------



## SteveGardener (Jan 31, 2009)

Timed holds as a lift then. The one handed hangs from a chinning bar as above but once you get to 60-seconds hang some weight off the waist,


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

SteveGardener said:


> Timed holds as a lift then. The one handed hangs from a chinning bar as above but once you get to 60-seconds hang some weight off the waist,


Had a go at these hangs today and wow they were more difficult than I expected. I couldn't hold with one hand, holding with two really felt the burn in my forearms so will be practicing these for a while.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Hang from a bar until your grip gives way, then do it again.

[email protected] with a really tight grip, whilst riding a bronco holding on with 1 hand, that's being hit with a cricket bat repeatedly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

MillionG said:


> [email protected] with a really tight grip, whilst riding a bronco holding on with 1 hand, that's being hit with a cricket bat repeatedly.


 :lol:


----------



## rexon64 (Nov 3, 2009)

:lol:


----------

